# Photos of lightning with Powershot S3 IS



## pantin65 (Aug 31, 2008)

Which are the best settings to use for my Canon S3 IS to take photos of lightning?
I´ve been told a cable remote shutter release with tripod is a must, but also that there is no cable shutter release available for the S3 IS! Is this true?


----------



## John_05 (Aug 31, 2008)

As far as I know,  there is no remote control for the S3IS.

You can use the timer and a tripod to help with shake.  If I remember right,  it has 2 and 10 second timers.  I would use the 2 second timer so you don't miss anything waiting for the 10.

As for settings,  I always have better luck with a longer exposure time rather than trying to time the shots,  so you might try using a shutter speed of 5 or more seconds and just keep shooting until you catch a strike.

Hopefully someone else who knows more than I do will come in and help you further.

Good luck shooting.  I love shooting lightning,  but we don't get enough storms here.


----------

